# nipples too big????



## locote6174 (May 28, 2008)

my pitta's nips are quite large i got her from a rescue and the lady told me that she just had pups not long b4 i got her but she didnt specify when how long does it take for the to go back to there org. size right now they are about the size of dime and some are smaller than that. here are some pics-


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

They may not recede any further if she has had puppies already, they look like they've already shrunk quite a bit. One of the forum gurus will probably have a better answer for you, but its my understanding it depends on the dog itself, and excersive during the nursing time on how far the nipples shrink back.
up:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

From the look of the pic seems like that is as small as they are gonna get.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Glad to see Im not the only nipple conscious one out there!


----------



## redscarletp3 (Jun 23, 2008)

*nipples*

my dog has never had pups yet i had some lady accusing me of breeding my dog the other day my dog is only 11 months old and just went thru her first heat...... her boobs are bigger then that......
ihs conversation for another time, had a horrible lady accuse me of abusing my dog, she eats better then i do even has a better bedanyway.....


----------

